
Ask HN: Developers in Edinburgh? - tixocloud
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m based in Edinburgh and looking to connect with the development community.<p>A bit about myself - I&#x27;m a technical-turned-business person. There are a few startup ideas in mind that I am hoping to secure funding for. In general, it would be great to just connect with developers to see what&#x27;s going on and what everyone is up to. I&#x27;m also well connected to other startups in Scotland&#x2F;UK and happy to make introductions if you&#x27;re looking for something.<p>Cheers.
======
stephenheron
Hi,

I am developer based in Edinburgh. I would recommend popping along to a few
meetups. There is something on nearly every night of the week!

[https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/area/62-edinburgh](https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/area/62-edinburgh)

Thanks, Stephen

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for the link, Stephen. Never knew that much was going on!

------
ruairidhwm
Based between Edinburgh and Glasgow. My email is in my profile and happy to
have a chat any time.

~~~
seanwilson
Same with me, I'm in Edinburgh as well. :)

~~~
tixocloud
Will drop you a note :)

